
How do you protect your customers information - bitfork
I have a small one man develop company, as time go i have more and more recurring customers where i have access to there ftp &#x2F; server etc with logins, most are small customer what do not have a secure access politic and expect what i access where systems if they have a problem
without asking for where logins again<p>Right now i have a very simple way to store url, passwords etc, by writing it down in a book.
But are wondering how to do it more secure but still with ease to find the information in urgent cases<p>How du you handle it ?
======
raarts
1password.

~~~
bitfork
Thank you for the answer , I looked at 1password it looks okay but i am a
little concerned about storing sensitive customer information on a online
service I think I will develop my own little locale application what can be
used offline and I have full knowledge about

